# How do you convert written in percentages to cups/tbs/tsp?



## Areyouanoutrebeauty

I have this recipe, that is written in percentages to equal 100 percent.  For instance 38% sodium bicarbonate, 38% slsa, 13% cream of tarter, 6% glycerin, 5% cocoa butter melted.

How do I convert this to cups and tbs/tsp?  I tried putting it on the scale and going to .38 in grams..and so on...and it needed wayyyy to much doctoring.  So I feel like an idiot not understanding how to do this, so please go easy on me! Thanks in advance for the help!

H


----------



## Guest

Get Soap calc to help you

Pretend that the percentages are teaspoons or grams, whatever.


Like 38 t. sodium bicarbonate
       38 t. slsa
       13 t. cream of tarter
         6 t. glycerin
         5 t. cocoa butter

There are 
3 t. in one T
48 t. in 1 cup
16 T to 1 cup.
Do some dividing on the large numbers to make your measuring
easier.



You can always divide the recipe in 1/2 or 1/4 whatever to equal
the amount you want to make.


----------



## Saltysteele

take your desired amount, lets say 10 cups, and break it down into the smallest increments you desire, let's say tsp is what you're going for.

if you google "10 cups in teaspoons," it will tell you 10 cups is 480 tsp.

so, if you want 38% of 480,  480 x .38 would give you 180 tsp. 

then upconvert that into cups, or whatever

for instance, i then googled "180 tsp in cups," and it gave me "180 US teaspoons = 3.75 US cups"

googling makes me happy


----------



## gekko62

For the formula you're working with that method would probably work(is it bubble bombs?)But remember that 1tsp H2O won't weigh the same as 1tsp SLSa,or carb soda etc;so for anything more complicated,you really do need to weigh...
A scale that measures in 1g increments will do mostly,(I have a .1g one as well but only use it for FO,B&B additives etc.)

For your formula,if you want say,200g

  38% x 200 = 76g

This link will convert a percentage to a number:
http://marshu.com/articles/calculate-pe ... ulator.php

This one converts a number to a percent

http://marshu.com/articles/calculate-pe ... ulator.php 

Not sure that's what you were after,but those two links come in very handy for me! I don't have a head for maths at all! :?


----------

